# Pontiac Solstice with the LS1 motor??



## Eman Yenohp (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone here know if the new Pontiac Solstice will accept the '04 GTO's LS1 motor with some minor modifications?? I'd love to create A/C Cobra type monster roadster.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Define "minor."


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Eman Yenohp said:


> Does anyone here know if the new Pontiac Solstice will accept the '04 GTO's LS1 motor with some minor modifications?? I'd love to create A/C Cobra type monster roadster.


You're like 15 right? Back to Ridge Racer junior.


----------



## jons04bluegto (Nov 9, 2004)

now what do you expect from Eman Yenohp = Phoney Name lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey man, big motors in small things is my forte'!!! When I was in high school I drove a 1983 Ford Courier with a 350 I stuffed in it, she went 11.3's on street tires! :cool The truck itself was a flaming p.o.s. but it was brutally fast and fun as hell to drive! When we get a Solstice in stock ( we are actually coming out with performance parts we will build in house!) I'll take some measurements and let ya'll know. Sounds friggin' fun to me


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Define "minor."


As in the threat posed by '05 Mustangs.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Not yet, but give it a year or so. The kits will be custom made and will still require some fabbing by the person that wants to do the swap. Have you seen the RX-7's with the LSX swaps. 2800lbs. with 5-600 HP.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

an RX-7 13b to 20b runs around 15k so I would imagine a comperable swap would run about the same. Your talking reworking the entire drive train if not major frame work


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> As in the threat posed by '05 Mustangs.


I love this guy... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

You need to read this thread: http://www.solsticeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2437

:cheers:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Troy Roberts said:


> You need to read this thread: http://www.solsticeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2437
> 
> :cheers:


VERY, VERY INTERESTING....


----------

